# Droppin in from the 'Sip



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

This one didnt load


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*good job!*

Hey dude, good job on the bow kill, and the group! Glad to see another MS boy here!

Best, DB


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You've come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get that :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave: 

Nice doe !:thumb:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tyler. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS & :welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Way to go. Have fun doing it.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------

